# [solved] meine partitionen mounten nicht mehr

## guije

Hi Kollegen/innen,

folgendes: Habe vor kurzen ein 'emerge --update'  world und ein 'emerge --sync ' durchgeführt,erfolgreich. Ich weiß nicht ob es damit was zu tun hat aber jetzt mounten meine Partitionen,welche sonst automatisch eingebunden wurden nicht mehr.

Ich habe folgendes in meiner fstab stehen, damit hat es bisher funktioniert:

```

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

/dev/hdb6      /              ext3       noatime      0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/hda5               /mnt/win_hda5   ntfs            auto,ro,umask=0,nls=iso8859-15    0 0

/dev/hda6       /mnt/win_hda6   ntfs      auto,ro,umask=0,nls=iso8859-15      0 0

/dev/hdb7       /mnt/win_hdb7   vfat       auto,rw,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850   0 0

/dev/hdb8       /mnt/win_hdb8   vfat       auto,rw,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850   0 0

/dev/hdb9       /mnt/win_hdb9   vfat       auto,rw,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850   0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

Schon beim booten steht das einige Sachen nicht gemountet werden konnten.

Beim manuellen mounten kommt folgende Ausgabe:

```

localhost / # mount /dev/hdb7   /mnt/win_hdb7

mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'

```

oder

```

localhost / # mount /dev/hda5   /mnt/win_hda5

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs'

```

Was habt ihr für Ideen? Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.

Schön das ihr da seit!

Danke vorab und liebe Grüße.

----------

## KRF

Dir fehlen wahrscheinlich die Kerneltreiber für vfat/ntfs-fs.

Das hier sollte aktiviert sein in der Kernelkonfiguration:

```
#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

```

----------

## musv

USE-Flags "fat" und "ntfs" vielleicht nicht gesetzt?

----------

## guije

OK, 

zu KRF: wie komme ich da nochmal in die Kernel-Konfiguration?

             und warum hat es bis vor kurzem ohne Probleme funktioniert?

zu musv: Die Flags waren nicht gesetzt, hab ich jetzt aber gesetzt,was nun? nochmal 'emerge --update world' ?

Danke vorab.

Gruß,

----------

## KRF

Kernel konfigurieren mit:

```
su

cd /usr/src/linux

make xconfig
```

Dort unter "File systems" fat und ntfs support einbinden (als Modul oder im Kernel).

zu musvs Ansatz: Meiner Meinung nach bewirken die Useflags fat/ntfs nichts, da sie lediglich für einzelne Pakete (wie z.B. gparted) benötigt werden.

PS: Damit neue Useflags beachtet werden, musst du emerge --newuse -auv world ausführen.

----------

## guije

Hallo ,

```

localhost ingo # cd /usr/src/linux

bash: cd: /usr/src/linux: No such file or directory

```

Ich versteh es nicht.

```
localhost src # ls -l /usr/src/

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Sep  6 02:12 linux -> linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Nov 25 19:02 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

```

Und DU?

Nachtrag:

Ok, das ist ein Link in der ersten Ausgabe Zeile. Das hab ich gerafft, aber warum komm ich da nicht hin?

----------

## KRF

Weil dein Link auf eine alte kernel sources verweist (2.6.17).

Du aber anscheinend schon auf 2.6.18 aktualisiert hast. 

Was ist dein derzeitiger Kernel?

Findest du heraus mit:

```
uname -r
```

Setze den symlink auf den derzeitig installierten Kernel, d.h. wenn uname -r 2.6.18 ausgibt, machst du:

```
cd /usr/src/

ln -s linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2 linux
```

Wenn uname -r nen andern Kernel ausgibt, würde ich vorschlagen, du befasst dich mal mit dem Gentoo Handbuch (Kernel Guide).

----------

## guije

```

localhost / # uname -r

2.6.17-gentoo-r7

```

und jetzt?

Ich hab das Handbuch vor mir liegen, ist aber nichts mit Kernelguide? 

Meinst du ein anderes Handbuch?

Nachtrag:Habs gefunden, hoffe das es mir hilft  :Sad:  

----------

## KRF

Also ...

Zuerst einmal: Dir fehlen die entsprechenden kernel sources in /usr/src für deinen derzeitigen Kernel.

Weiteres Problem: Ich weiß nicht genau wie du deinen Kernel konfiguriert hast (also mit gentoolkit oder sonstwas).

Egal. Ich hoffe, ich weise dir hiermit den richtigen Weg:

1. Möglichkeit: 

Da 2.6.18 schon stable ist, würde ich dir einen Kernel Upgrade empfehlen (Da steht viel dazu im Gentoo Guide). Dazu musst du erst einmal die aktuellen kernel sources installieren, machst du mit einem einfachen

```
emerge -va gentoo-sources
```

2. Möglichkeit

Du installierst die "alten" kernel sources, also gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7 in deinem Fall.

```
emerge -va =gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r7
```

In jedem Falle muss danach der Link in /usr/src/ angepasst werden (Symlink vom bootenden Kernel auf "linux").

Danach kannst du die jeweilige Kernelkonfiguration anpassen (also ntfs- oder fat-Support aktivieren).

Wie gesagt, ein Durchlesen des Gentoo Handbuchs würde nicht schaden, da steht alles drin.

----------

## guije

och mann sch.... !

Wie kommt das denn? In diesem posting wurde mir geraten die alten Kernel-sources zu löschen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-517932-highlight-.html.

Das wird wahrscheinlich dumm gewesen sein ???

----------

## guije

ok, habe ein 'emerge -va gentoo-sources' gemacht, und meine Frage ist jetzt: Muß ich den Kernel jetzt nochmal ganz durchkonfigurieren bevor ich den Symlink mache und neu boote?

Wenn ich den Link mache,muß ich den alten link löschen?

```

localhost src # ln -s linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2 linux

ln: creating symbolic link `linux': File exists

```

----------

## Fauli

 *guije wrote:*   

> In diesem posting wurde mir geraten die alten Kernel-sources zu löschen

 

Die Kernel-Quellen in /usr/src kannst du ruhig löschen, aber nicht die Module aus /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7!

----------

## guije

aber im Verzeichnis /lib/modules/ hab ich nichts drin   :Sad:  .

Ich habe ein 'emerge -va gentoo-sources' gemacht und in /usr/src/  siehts jetzt so aus:

```

ls -l /usr/src/

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Nov 25 21:31 linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Nov 25 19:09 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r2

```

Ich weiß jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr weiter   :Sad: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *guije wrote:*   

> aber im Verzeichnis /lib/modules/ hab ich nichts drin   .

 

jo daran wirds wohl liegen dass deine partitionen nicht gemountet werden koennen - die ntfs bzw vfat module existieren nicht mehr.

ich hab kurz den oben von dir genannten link angeschaut, ich sehe nicht wo dir empfohlen wurde die module deines aktuellen kernels zu loeschen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe ein 'emerge -va gentoo-sources' gemacht und in /usr/src/  siehts jetzt so aus:
> 
> ```
> 
> ls -l /usr/src/
> ...

 

also die sourcen (plus passenden symlink) hast du ja jetzt wieder.

hast du noch deine alte .config irgendwo gesichert? vielleicht in /boot?

oder hast du eventuell deine aktuelle kernel-konfiguration in /proc/config.gz (vorausgesetzt du hattest dieses feature im kernel aktiviert)

dann kopier die .config bzw "gunzippe" die config.gz nach /usr/src/linux und fahre fort wie ueblich:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make oldconfig

# make menuconfig (falls du noch was aendern willst)

# make && make modules_install

```

dann das kernel image nach /boot kopieren, grub (oder lilo) anpassen, und mit dem neuen kernel booten.

genaueres gibts in diversen kernelkonfigurations oder -upgrade howtos.

----------

## Louisdor

 *guije wrote:*   

> Ich weiß jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr weiter  

 Schau mal hier nach und lies es Dir erstmal alles durch!

Dann kannst Du Dich an die Aktualisierung Deines Kernels machen.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## guije

ich habe wahrscheinlich einfach die aktuelle Source gekickt, mein Fehler.

Werde morgen gleich dran gehen.

Ihr seit Gold wert   :Smile:    .

Danke für eure Unterstützung, werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.

----------

## guije

So Leute,

Es sieht so aus:

Ich habe den Kernel neu konfiguriert 'make && make modules_install' ausgeführt, hat geklappt.

Dann mit cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel/gentookernel ins /boot Verzeichnis kopiert.

Was jetzt?

Zur erklärung: ich hatte mir mein gentoo aus der Mandrake Umgebung heraus installier mit chroot. Da ich bereits für mandrake lilo installiert hatte habe ich im mandrake die lilo.conf angepasst und gentoo eingetragen.

Ich muß zugeben das ich mich jetz volle kanne verstrickt habe und nicht mehr weiß wie was gemacht wird. Viellicht muß ich mal ne Woche Pause machen  :Sad: .

Auf jeden Fall bekomme ich beim gentoo booten schon einen FATAL-Error weil die source kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 nicht findet.

Ach mist Mensch, und ich hab gentoo doch so lieb

Vielleicht könnt ihr meine hochgradige Verwirrung ja wieder auseinnader klabüstern.

Danke vorab.

----------

## Louisdor

 *guije wrote:*   

> Ich habe den Kernel neu konfiguriert 'make && make modules_install' ausgeführt, hat geklappt.
> 
> Dann mit cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel/gentookernel ins /boot Verzeichnis kopiert.

 Du nennst den zu bootenden Gentookernel: /boot/kernel/gentookernel?

 *guije wrote:*   

> Zur erklärung: ich hatte mir mein gentoo aus der Mandrake Umgebung heraus installier mit chroot. Da ich bereits für mandrake lilo installiert hatte habe ich im mandrake die lilo.conf angepasst und gentoo eingetragen.

 

 *guije wrote:*   

> Auf jeden Fall bekomme ich beim gentoo booten schon einen FATAL-Error weil die source kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 nicht findet.
> 
> 

 Es sieht so aus, als hättest Du in der lilo.conf den Kernel, den Du für Gentoo booten willst, anders eingetragen, als Du ihn genannt hast!?

Siehe oben!

Gesucht wird beim Booten: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7, heissen tut er aber gentookernel, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Das musst Du in der lilo.conf schon korrekt eintragen. Da ich grub verwende kann ich mehr nicht dazu sagen.

Probier es mal noch mit: 10. Konfiguration des Bootloaders

Ciao

aleX!

----------

## guije

so sieht meine lilo.conf aus:

```

prompt

nowarn

timeout=100

message=/boot/message

menu-scheme=wb:bw:wb:bw

image=/boot/vmlinuz

   label="Mandrake"

   root=/dev/hdb1

   initrd=/boot/initrd.img

   append="devfs=nomount acpi=ht splash=silent"

   vga=788

   read-only

image=/boot/vmlinuz

   label="Mandrake-nonfb"

   root=/dev/hdb1

   initrd=/boot/initrd.img

   append="devfs=nomount acpi=ht splash=silent"

   read-only

image=/boot/vmlinuz

   label="Mandrake-failsafe"

   root=/dev/hdb1

   initrd=/boot/initrd.img

   append="failsafe acpi=ht splash=silent devfs=nomount"

   read-only

image=/boot/gentookernel

   label="Gentoo"

   root=/dev/hdb6

   append="root=/dev/hdb6"

   read-only

image=/boot/memtest86/memtest.bin

   label  = Memtest86

   other=/dev/hda2

   label="XP"

   table=/dev/hda

```

Mein gentoo bootet ja, bloß wollt ich den Kernel aktualisieren auf neuste Version.

Ich komme nicht mehr weiter jetzt.

Bitte beachten das ich lilo über meine mandrake partition konfiguriere.

Ich habe gentoo auf einer logischen Partition liegen und da kann man kein '/sbin/lilo' ausführen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *guije wrote:*   

> Dann mit cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel/gentookernel ins /boot Verzeichnis kopiert

 

Siehste, hier oben schreibst Du, dass der neue Gentookernel /boot/kernel/gentookernel heisst ...

 *guije wrote:*   

> so sieht meine lilo.conf aus:
> 
> ```
> image=/boot/gentookernel
> 
> ...

 

... und hier, in der lilo.conf fehlt das Verzeichnis kernel, oder es ist nicht angegeben!?

 *guije wrote:*   

> Mein gentoo bootet ja, bloß wollt ich den Kernel aktualisieren auf neuste Version.
> 
> Ich komme nicht mehr weiter jetzt.

 Du musst das also noch korrigieren!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## guije

Hi, 

kann ich auch die frage andersrum stellen? ich muß doch im /boot Verzeichnis nachsehen wie das boot image heißt?

Sehe ich das richtig? 

Nachdem ich lilo ausgefürht habe, diesmal im gentoo, hat der reboot nicht geklappt,mußte erst über die rescue Funktion von Mandrake die alte Mandrake lilo.conf wieder einstellen.

Jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr mein gentoo botten  :Smile:  .

aber ich bin trotzdem sicher: Alles wird gut  :Smile: .

----------

## Louisdor

 *guije wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> kann ich auch die frage andersrum stellen? ich muß doch im /boot Verzeichnis nachsehen wie das boot image heißt?
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig?

 Laut Deinen eigenen Angaben heisst Dein Kernel gentookernel und ist in /boot/kernel/gentookernel.

Genauso musst Du das in der lilo.conf auch angeben. Kontrolliere aber nochmal ob Du wirklich noch ein zusätzliches Verzeichnis in /boot hast, das /kernel heisst!

 *guije wrote:*   

> Nachdem ich lilo ausgefürht habe, diesmal im gentoo, hat der reboot nicht geklappt,mußte erst über die rescue Funktion von Mandrake die alte Mandrake lilo.conf wieder einstellen.
> 
> Jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr mein gentoo botten  .

 Du solltest auch nur eine lilo.conf nehmen um Deinen Bootloader einzustellen, das ist jetzt erst mal die von Mandrake.

Und, in der sollten die Angaben aber auch stimmen, wo sich der Kernel befindet, das Verzeichnis sowie auch der Name des Kernels.

Ich würde auch immer einen "alten" Eintrag eines startbaren Kernels in der lilo.conf drin lassen, zur Sicherheit, um noch booten zu können!

 *guije wrote:*   

> aber ich bin trotzdem sicher: Alles wird gut .

 Das wird es doch immer ...  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## guije

Hi,

So ich habe gentoo wieder gebootet.

Mit folgenden lilo.conf Eintrag:

```

image=/boot/bzImage

   label="Gentoo"

   root=/dev/hdb6

   append="root=/dev/hdb6"

   read-only

```

aber trotzdem bootet gentoo mit diesem Kernel:

```
ingo@localhost ~ $ uname -r

2.6.17-gentoo-r7
```

obwohl ich ja den 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 kompiliert habe. 

Beim booten sehe ich einen Fatal Error der ungefair so aussieht:

could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7. Was ja auch  logisch ist, da ist ja das 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 Verzeichnis drin.

Ich möchte nochmal an mein Hauptproblem dieses posts hinweisen, ich kann meine Partitionen nicht mehr booten, wahrscheinlich weil ich die zuständigen Module für vfat und ntfs gekickt habe.

Danke vorab,

----------

## Louisdor

 *guije wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> So ich habe gentoo wieder gebootet.
> 
> Mit folgenden lilo.conf Eintrag:
> ...

 Ok, bzImage heisst der alte Kernel, der da angegeben ist und auch gebootet wird! Der Eintrag in der lilo.conf könnte so aussehen:

image=/boot/bzImage_neu

	label="Gentoo_neu"

	root=/dev/hdb6

	append="root=/dev/hdb6"

	read-only

 *guije wrote:*   

> aber trotzdem bootet gentoo mit diesem Kernel:
> 
> ```
> ingo@localhost ~ $ uname -r
> 
> ...

 Ist ja klar, weil Du den neuen Kernel (noch) nicht angegeben hast, in der lilo.conf. Siehe oben.

 *guije wrote:*   

> Beim booten sehe ich einen Fatal Error der ungefair so aussieht:
> 
> could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7. Was ja auch  logisch ist, da ist ja das 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 Verzeichnis drin.
> 
> Ich möchte nochmal an mein Hauptproblem dieses posts hinweisen, ich kann meine Partitionen nicht mehr booten, wahrscheinlich weil ich die zuständigen Module für vfat und ntfs gekickt habe.
> ...

 Ja klar, weil Du einen Kernel bootest, für den Du keine Module mehr hast!

Mach mal folgendes:cd /usr/src/

ls -la 

(überprüfe jetzt welche Sourcen dem symbolischen Link linux zugeordnet sind, evtl. den Link nochmal richtig setzen und dann weiter)

cd linux

cp -v arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage_neu[/code]

In der lilo.conf trägst Du dann noch[code]image=/boot/bzImage_neu

	label="Gentoo_neu"

	root=/dev/hdb6

	append="root=/dev/hdb6"

	read-onlyein, damit Lilo auch von dem neuen Kernel weiss und ihn dann auch booten kann!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## guije

Hi Alexx, danke nochmal für deinen Beistand,

Ich werde es so machen wie du sagst, habe heut nur Spätschicht. Vielleicht schaff ich das erst heut abend.

Ich habe noch eine Anmerkung: Ich habe ja den neuen Kernel konfiguriert und dann mit make & install kompiliert, dann habe ich das bzImage mit cp aus dem arch/i386/boot/bzImage nach boot geschoben.

D.h. doch das das alte bzImage welches ja schon im 7boot Verzeichnis lag mit dem neuen bzImage überschireben worden ist, seh ich das richtig?

Ergo, müßte doch eigentlich der neue Kernel gebootet werden? Oder?

Bis später,

Gruß

----------

## Finswimmer

Als Tipp: Kopier jedes Image nach /boot/2618 oder je nachdem wie deine Version ist.

Damit hast du dann kein Durcheinander und kannst nachträglich einfach aufräumen.

Tobi

----------

## KRF

Stimmt, normalerweise sollte dann der bisherige Kernel überschrieben worden sein. Wenn der neue dann aber Probleme macht, hast du wahrscheinlich keine Möglichkeit mehr mit einem anderen (funktionierenden) Kernel zu booten.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *guije wrote:*   

> [...]dann habe ich das bzImage mit cp aus dem arch/i386/boot/bzImage nach boot geschoben.
> 
> D.h. doch das das alte bzImage welches ja schon im 7boot Verzeichnis lag mit dem neuen bzImage überschireben worden ist, seh ich das richtig?
> 
> Ergo, müßte doch eigentlich der neue Kernel gebootet werden? Oder?

 

Nur wenn folgendes gegeben ist:

1.) /boot wurde - falls es auf einer eigenen Partition ist - gemountet.

2.) Du hast den Befehl cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/ verwendet.

- Wenn du /boot vorher nicht gemountet hast, dann befindet sich der Kernel auf der Root Partition "/" im Verzeichnis boot.

- Wenn du wie weiter oben beschrieben cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel/gentookernel eingegeben hast, dann befindet sich dein Kernel im Unterverzeichnis kernel welches wiederum im Verzeichnis /boot residiert. Ausserdem heisst dein Kernel dann nicht bzImage sondern gentookernel.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Louisdor

 *guije wrote:*   

> Hi Alexx, danke nochmal für deinen Beistand,

 Bitte!  :Smile: 

 *guije wrote:*   

> Ich habe noch eine Anmerkung: Ich habe ja den neuen Kernel konfiguriert und dann mit make & install kompiliert, dann habe ich das bzImage mit cp aus dem arch/i386/boot/bzImage nach boot geschoben.
> 
> D.h. doch das das alte bzImage welches ja schon im 7boot Verzeichnis lag mit dem neuen bzImage überschireben worden ist, seh ich das richtig?
> 
> Ergo, müßte doch eigentlich der neue Kernel gebootet werden? Oder?

 Wenn Du dass wirklich so gemacht hast, müsste es so sein!? Aber in einem Deiner vorhergehenden Posts hast Du das ja anders beschrieben!   *guije wrote:*   

> Es sieht so aus:
> 
> Ich habe den Kernel neu konfiguriert 'make && make modules_install' ausgeführt, hat geklappt.
> 
> Dann mit cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel/gentookernel ins /boot Verzeichnis kopiert. 

 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## guije

Ja, bitte verzeihe mir, da hab ich nicht richtig aufgepasst und falsche Angaben gemacht.

Ich bin aber trotzdem weiter gekommen , der neue Kernel bootet jetzt.

Ich habe ja wie beschrieben lilo vom Mandrake aus konfiguriert, also habe ich damals das bzImage ins /boot von Mandrake kopiert, jetzt habe ich das bzImage_neu auch dorthin kopiert.... und siehe da jetzt bootet mein System mít dem kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r2.

Ich kann zwar noch nicht ins I-net weil ich doofi vergessen hatte die Netzwerkkarten-Treiber einzubinden aber das werde ich heute abend machen.

Das nächste was ich dann machen werde ist lilo ganz normal im gentoo einzubinden , so das ich das dann auch aus der gentoo Umgebung ändern kann.

Das war ja beim ersten und letzten Versuch in die Hose gegangen. Warum das aber so war weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hatte 'emerge lilo' gemacht und dann eine lil.conf erstellt und die dann mit '/sbin/lilo' ausgeführt. Dann hat lilo gemekkert da die Mandrake images nicht im gentoo-boot lagen. Ich habe dann die Mandrake verweise rasugenommen und konnte ein '/sbin/lilo' ausführen. Beim booten kamen dann jede Menge 0 und 1 aufm Bildschirm und dann nichts mehr.

Ich werde heut abend nochmal einen Bericht hier einstellen wie ich diesen post dann [solved] habe, um dann den nächsten auszumachen falls ich nichts darüber finden kann.

Sorry nochmal wegen meinen falschen Angabemn aber 1. ich bin noch nicht so standfest was gentoo und seine Betriebsweis betrifft und 2. bin ich sehr verwirrt gewesen.

Ich verspreche Besserung.

----------

## omnimuc

Hi,

da ich von Natur aus faul bin hab ich ein kleines script gabastelt:

```

#!/bin/bash

# kleines Kernscript für 2.6er kernel

if  test -f /usr/src/linux/.config ;

then

echo "Starting Kernel compilation";

# Bildschirmschoner frisst mir zuviel Ressourcen

#killall xscreensaver ;

mount /boot ;

# und ab dafür, config retten, sauber machen, kernel basteln

# installieren mit angehängtem Datum

cd /usr/src/linux && cp .config .. && make clean && make mrproper && cp ../.config . && make menuconfig && time make bzImage modules modules_install && cp System.map /boot/System.map-`date +%a-%d-%b-%H-%M` && cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-`date +%a-%d-%b-%H-%M` &&cp .config /boot/config-`date +%a-%d-%b-%H-%M` && cd && date +%a-%d-%b-%H-%M  && echo "New Kernel finished" && ls /boot && echo "YOU should edit grub for your changes"

else

echo "no config found";

exit

fi

```

Kritik anyone?

Wie macht Ihr das so?

----------

## Finswimmer

ich mache nur make; make modules; make modules_install

Weiß nicht, ob das einen Unterschied mit bzImage macht.

Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob man die System.map braucht.

Ansonsten siehts gut aus.

Tobi

----------

## guije

Leute, ich habe gestern den Kernel nochmal neu konfiguriert, weil ich vergessen hatte die Netzwerktreiber einzubinden.

Problem:

Direkt nach dem starten des PC´s, noch bevor irgendwas geladen wurde, bleibt der PC mit folgender Ausgabe hängen:

```
BIOS data check succesfull
```

und dann passiert garnichts mehr  :Sad: .

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Ideen.

Sollte ich wegen dieser Sache einen neuen Thread aufmachen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Na dann starte mal mit ner LiveCD

chroote

checke ob der Kernel an der richtigen Stelle ist

führe lilo aus

schau auf Fehlermeldungen

Tobi

----------

## musv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> ich mache nur make; make modules; make modules_install

 

make modules kannst du Dir sparen. Seit Kernel-2.6 wird das bei make miterledigt.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Weiß nicht, ob das einen Unterschied mit bzImage macht.
> 
> Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob man die System.map braucht.
> ...

 

System.map hatte noch nie in meinem /boot stehen. Ich weiß, daß Ubuntu z.B. die Bootpartition damit zumüllt. Bei Gentoo braucht man es nicht. Eventuell könnte genkernel sowas wollen. Aber das ist nur 'ne Vermutung.

omnimuc:

make clean && make mrproper:

 brauchst du nur, wenn du eine bestehende Kernelkonfiguration reseten willst. Dazu gehört auch das Löschen der Module in /lib/modules. Ich hab das noch nie benutzt.

make bzImage:

brauchst du auch nicht. In /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot (je nach Architektur) befindet sich sowieso bzImage und vmlinuz. Ein normales "make" tut's auch.

----------

## omnimuc

 *Quote:*   

>  musv
> 
> make clean && make mrproper:
> 
> brauchst du nur, wenn du eine bestehende Kernelkonfiguration reseten willst. Dazu gehört auch das Löschen der Module in /lib/modules. Ich hab das noch nie benutzt.
> ...

 

werde das mal testen

Thx

/bin/bene

----------

## guije

Hi,

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Na dann starte mal mit ner LiveCD
> 
> chroote
> 
> checke ob der Kernel an der richtigen Stelle ist
> ...

 

Das chrooten kann ich doch aus meiner Mandrake Umgebung machen bzw. kann ich doch auch noch den alten Kernel booten.

Wo muß der Kernel denn liegen? Im /boot Verzeichnis,oder?

Beim vorherrigen Kernel-Konfigurieren hats doch auch geklappt und ich hab nichts anders gemacht außer das ich mehr Einstellungen im Kernel verändert habe.

Bin ja mal gespannt, was ihr da so zu sagen haben?

Gruß,

----------

## Finswimmer

Klar, darfst aus jeder Umgebung auf Gentoo zugreifen.

Der Kernel sollte da liegen, wo du es auch in der lilo.conf angegeben hast.

Prinzipiell egal wo. /boot/ ist halt nur naheliegend.  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## guije

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt noch mal ein /sbin/lilo ausgeführt und kann jetzt den neuen kernel booten.

Es ist aber so das bein laden des Dhcp Modules nach langer Zeit die Ausgabe kommt das es nicht geladen werden konnt und das eth0 nicht konfiguriert ist, aber in der /etc/conf.d/net alles erforderlich drin steht

ich habe dann nochmal ein make && make modules_install ausgeführt und folgende Ausgabe bekommen, ist das so normal??

```

localhost linux # make && make modules_install

CHK     include/linux/version.h

CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

CHK     include/linux/compile.h

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready  (#1)

Building modules, stage 2.

MODPOST

INSTALL drivers/block/floppy.ko

INSTALL drivers/char/lp.ko

INSTALL drivers/parport/parport.ko

INSTALL drivers/parport/parport_pc.ko

INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_mod.ko

INSTALL drivers/scsi/sd_mod.ko

INSTALL drivers/scsi/sg.ko

INSTALL drivers/serial/8250.ko

INSTALL drivers/serial/8250_pci.ko

INSTALL drivers/serial/8250_pnp.ko

INSTALL drivers/serial/serial_core.ko

INSTALL drivers/usb/class/usblp.ko

INSTALL drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko

INSTALL fs/cifs/cifs.ko

INSTALL fs/fat/fat.ko

INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp850.ko

INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-1.ko

INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-15.ko

INSTALL fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko

INSTALL fs/vfat/vfat.ko

INSTALL net/ipv6/ipv6.ko

INSTALL net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_transport.ko

INSTALL net/ipv6/xfrm6_mode_tunnel.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.18-gentoo-r2; fi

localhost linux #

```

----------

## musv

Die von Dir gespostete Ausgabe ist schon vollkommen korrekt. Aber:

- Hast du nach dem Compilieren auch das Kernelimage nach /boot kopiert?

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

- Hast du den Treiber für eth0 fest in den Kernel reincompiliert? Bei den Modulen kann ich nämlich keinen Netzwerkkartentreiber entdecken.

----------

## guije

ja, den Treiber hab ich fest drin, da gibt es auch kein Problem, das Problem besteht darin das er beim laden des dhcp Modules nicht weiter kommt und dann die Konfiguration für´s Netzwerk nicht findet, die aber vorhanden ist.

Heut abend setzt ich die conf mal hier rein.

----------

## guije

So meine Damen & Herren,

hier meine conf.d/net bis zum upgrate auf den neuen Kernel konnte ich mit dieser konfiguration in I-Net.

Die Treiber sind fest kompiliert und die Netzwerkkarte wird  erkannt.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Danke vorab.

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0( "172.20.10.200 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0("default gw 172.20.10.1")

```

Nachtrag:

Ich habe jetzt gerade gentoo mit dem alten Kernel gebootet und da habe ich jetzt das selbe Problem, ich steig da nicht mehr durch  :Sad: .

folgende Meldung beim booten.

```

/etc/conf.d/net:line 8: syntax error near unexpected token '"172.20.10.200 netmask 255.255.255.0"'

/etc/conf.d/net:line 8: 'config_eth0("172.20.10.200 netmask 255.255.255.0")'

Starting eth0

*eth0:link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

*Configuration not set for eth0-assuming DHCP

*Bringing up eth0

*Running dhcpcd

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP Server response

*Error: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

*Error: cannot start sshd  as net.eth0 could not start

*Starting local

```

Ich habe 2 Netzwerkkarten drin, beide Treiber sind fest im Kernel.

Soll ich den Kernel nochmal kompilieren?

Ich weiß nicht weiter.

----------

## psyqil

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
> ```
> ...

  *omnimuc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cp System.map /boot/System.map-`date +%a-%d-%b-%H-%M` && cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-`date +%a-%d-%b-%H-%M` &&cp .config /boot/config-`date +%a-%d-%b-%H-%M` && cd && date +%a-%d-%b-%H-%M  && echo "New Kernel finished" && ls /boot && echo "YOU should edit grub for your changes"
> 
> ...

 Na, so wie sonst auch: 

```
make install
```

guije: please review /etc/conf.d/net.example, Dir fehlen "=" hinter eth0.

----------

## guije

Hey super,

daran hats gelegen, ich verstehe zwar nicht wo die beiden '='Zeichen geblieben sind aber definitv hab ich schuld.

Ich spreche euch allen meinen besten Dank für eure gute Hilfe aus.

Die nächsten Probleme kommen bestimmt.

Aber eins ist sicher:Die Partitionen mounten wieder automatisch, das Kernel upgrade hat geklappt und ins Netz komm ich auch wieder.

DANKE

 :Very Happy: 

----------

